
Useful online tool determines if men are talking too much - 6stringmerc
http://www.avclub.com/article/useful-online-tool-determines-if-men-are-talking-t-240158
======
andriesm
Geez, this is rather sexist towards men:

'If you have never thought to yourself “gee, there certainly are a lot of men
speaking right now,” then you are probably a man who is speaking right now,
and you should maybe consider letting a woman speak.'

In other words of you don't see a problem in your particular environment, then
you are automatically a problem man that just needs to shut up, facts be
damned.

